# '83? Univega Alpina Uno..



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Anybody have any specs on these? I found '83 Alpina Sport specs but none for an Uno. I think it's an '83 but not sure, Red tigged frame, Black anodized Araya rims on Sunshine hubs, Diacompe cantis and levers, Suntour Power thumbies and Suntour derailers, Nitto chrome bullmoose bars. I'll post a pic when my camera batteries charge up.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

Please do. Its the first mtb I ever rode, and I've never seen a pic of one since. 

It doesnt have a stay that's been welded back does it?


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

I have an Alpina Uno, but mine is newer, like 88ish. Let me know if you want to know anything about it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Ooooo, those had the uber cool extra spokes as a chainstay protector. I always thought that was the height of cool, and no-one else did it, at least to my knowledge. We had one at the shop in smoked chrome, way cool!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I have one of those. I took the parts off for a clunker. I think the frame is pink. I loved the ukai speed line rims. My came with the suntour thumbies as well.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*pics as promised..*

Here you go guys, it appears to be all original as far as I can tell. Pretty clean, I bought it for parts but may end up flipping it as I hate to strip nice original bikes :thumbsup: .

I'm still searching for a "spec" list to confirm the year and parts list, can anyone direct me somewhere? Not much info except Univega and Specialized were apparently two of the early mass production MTB pioneers.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Ooooo, those had the uber cool extra spokes as a chainstay protector. I always thought that was the height of cool, and no-one else did it, at least to my knowledge. We had one at the shop in smoked chrome, way cool!


Mine is sort of a turquoise color, but the handlebar is smoked chrome. I liked the look of the bar so much that I pulled it off the Univega and put it on my 29er, which is what I ride mostly these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Do not know about the MTB's but a lot of the Univega road bikes were built by Miyata. If the serial # starts with M it is a Miyata built frame.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> Do not know about the MTB's but a lot of the Univega road bikes were built by Miyata. If the serial # starts with M it is a Miyata built frame.


I was going to say that the fork looks a lot like the fork on my wife's Miyata Sundance, from the similar time period, but the miyata is lugged/brazed construction... not TIG.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

Fred Smedley said:


> Do not know about the MTB's but a lot of the Univega road bikes were built by Miyata. If the serial # starts with M it is a Miyata built frame.


You are correct sir. I have a Univega Nuovotech road bike that was built by Miyata. It's has a pretty cool frame...aluminum front triangle bonded and bolted to a cro-mo rear.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool! I just stumbled "home" on a Google search. A few days ago, I finished a clean up and minor refurb on one of these that I inherited from my aunt last year. I thought it was late 80s early 90s, but it looks almost exactly like this one. One odd thing- mine has 24 in wheels, really short TT, and a seatpost WAY (19"?) too long for a kiddie version. Wierd combo. Do you other folks with Alpina Uno experience have 24 inch wheels? I`ll try for pics after work. Oh yeah- mine had the same (I think) gumwalls. They were dry rotted. but still working, at least for the time being - wish I hadn`t thrown them out.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Here`s mine.*

It has a black bar rather than chrome and the grips are a little different. Otherwise, it was identical as far as I can tell. I had to throw out the seat that came on it (definitely not original anyway) because it was trashed. It had probably the same tires until last week, but pretty dryrotted. I cleaned it up good, put on new cables and housing, new brake pads in front, the new tires, and decided to clip off the tops of those funky grips with a pair of scisors so I could move the shifters closer to the grips- the flanges were a pain in the butt. I had thought the pedals and weird grips were afterthoughts, but the pedals are the same as the one already posted and the grips are fairly similar, so I guess they were what it came with. Now I just have to figure out what to do with it since its too small for me and too big for my wife. We`ll probably keep it hanging around for an extra when our nieces and nephews come over. My commute and grocery bike is a (95?) Univega Rover, so at least they look like family. So, do the others mentioned here have 24 inch wheels? That`s what I really wanted to know when I ran into this thread.

EDIT: No "M" in the serial number- all numerals.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a CW Racing labeled frame/bike that has a similiar frame. Also has an "M" stamped on the bb...




























Fork crown, top of the seat tube, dropouts, cable stops, litte rack tabs all look similiar. It's even the same color. :thumbsup:










Also has the same cable routing around the bottom bracket...


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

sho220 said:


> I have a CW Racing labeled frame/bike that has a similiar frame. Also has an "M" stamped on the bb...
> 
> Fork crown, top of the seat tube, dropouts, cable stops, litte rack tabs all look similiar. It's even the same color. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also has the same cable routing around the bottom bracket...


Yeah, that has to have come off the same line as the Univega labeled ones. Did you swap to the XT derailer? Shimano or Suntour FD and shifters? Looks like the paint on yours is in better shape. but WHAT SIZE WHEELS??? Just by looking, yours and Stan4`s look like 24 inchers also.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

nope, mine's definately a 26". The frame is at least a large so the wheels look smaller...


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Yeah, that has to have come off the same line as the Univega labeled ones. Did you swap to the XT derailer? Shimano or Suntour FD and shifters? Looks like the paint on yours is in better shape. but WHAT SIZE WHEELS??? Just by looking, yours and Stan4`s look like 24 inchers also.


Wheels are 26". Haven't swapped anything but the saddle. Has a mix of Shimano (XT rdr & hubs), Suntour (shifters & fdr), Takagi (cranks), DiaCompe (brakes/levers)...if anything, the parts are worth the 20 bucks I paid for it...:thumbsup:


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

grawbass said:


> I have an Alpina Uno, but mine is newer, like 88ish. Let me know if you want to know anything about it.


I do! I think I just bought the same bike that you have.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

How do the Alpina Uno triple butted chromoly frames compare to the Tange Prestige frames found on StumpJumpers?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice zombie thread. I miss Stan's old handle.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, I just bought my first Univega also.......
85ish Alpina Pro....
A fine parts bike for a decent price....


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Aemmer said:


> Hey, I just bought my first Univega also.......
> 85ish Alpina Pro....
> A fine parts bike for a decent price....


Sweet! What color?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

White....


----------



## balindamood (Oct 27, 2011)

The Alpina Uno was not in the 1983 Univega Catalog. I would suggest getting the date codes off the components and use that to date the bike (go to the vintage-trek site for more details).

Your bike is quite nice. I have an '83 Alpina Ultimate and love mine.


----------

